

On Dropbox, the USB stick metaphor, & security - fjabre
http://www.teabuzzed.com/2010/03/on-dropbox-the-usb-stick-metaphor-security/

======
Roridge
This blog post is not considering the USB metaphor in context of Dropbox.

You wouldn't install Dropbox on someone else's computer just to get a couple
of files. You would go online log into your Dropbox and get them from there.

~~~
fjabre
Good point.

It's just that Dropbox becomes a little like Mozy then. The whole charm of
Dropbox for me is interacting natively with the file system instead of having
to log into a website and click around..

~~~
Roridge
sure, I understand what you mean. But surely no one would really install and
sync a 50GB Dropbox on someone else's computer?

The web front end allows you to have the best of both worlds.

